# Curiosity Landing Coverage?



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone know which stations, besides the Nasa Channel, are going to do live coverage of Curiosity's landing on Mars tonight? I was hoping to find an HD station what was covering it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ars-landing-coverage-20120803,0,1402564.story


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

So where is NASA TV now-a-days? I went to 289 and got Disney Jr. instead of NASA.

*EDIT:* Never mind. I just found it at 346.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> So where is NASA TV now-a-days? I went to 289 and got Disney Jr. instead of NASA.
> 
> *EDIT:* Never mind. I just found it at 346.


Channel 346 from which sat, cable or fios provider? :scratch:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

DirecTV


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Weather Channel 362 from 11p -2a


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

The Weather Channel, eh? Wouldn't have thought about that. So thanks for the tip!



richall01 said:


> The Weather Channel 362 from 11p -2a


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I just looked and neither Nasa nor the Weather Channel give any indication of live coverage in the guide. Hope that's a mistake.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not on TV, but TWIT will have a special, talking to someone at JPL, along with other guests such as Phil Plait.

Starts at 10PM pacific.

http://twit.tv/2012/07/30/mars-landing-special-aug-5th-10pm-pdt


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I also heard Fox News will carry it beginning at 1:30am Eastern


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Also, nothing is in the guide to indicate all of this...apparently last minute scheduling


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Nasa TV HD is just showing slides and people talking about BS. So far, the only place I have seen anything is a news clip on CNN, and streaming on the net.

No wonder no one is interested in this stuff anymore.

For those interested, they moved NASA TV HD again. Now its on AMC18 105W 3760MHz 28068Ks Vertical SID:101 V:274 A:277


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave, how are you seeing NASA TV in HD...I wish...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> No wonder no one is interested in this stuff anymore.


Other way around. Nobody's interested so there's no coverage.

Just another way to waste tax money. People have REAL things to worry about.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> Dave, how are you seeing NASA TV in HD...I wish...


Old big dish in my back yard on C band.
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Satellite-systems/C-Band-Satellite-System.htm


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> Other way around. Nobody's interested so there's no coverage.
> 
> Just another way to waste tax money. People have REAL things to worry about.


There are bigger wastes than the space program. It's not like the money can be moved to social programs and make a difference. Humans are explorers, we can't stop exploring in multiple fields and stop expanding our knowledge. We did that in the dark ages. Didn't really help.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

well put Dpeters.. we have gained alot from the space program over the decades...what have we gotten from welfare but those holdint there hands out that want us to work for them...this does not inclue the truly needy but just the lazy ones


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

for those on Dish 212/286, don't know of an Hd feed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We probably shouldn't go there. My only real point is the entire NASA budget is a drop in the bucket compared to other areas. There's a good NYT graphic that illustrates it pretty well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MrDad0330 said:


> Also, nothing is in the guide to indicate all of this...apparently last minute scheduling


Yeah, I wish NASA would have given the networks more advance notice of this thing happening. 

Watching the HD feed with the sides cut off is pretty bad ... especially when the graphics are not framed for 4x3.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> don't know of an Hd feed.


Only on C band with a 5' or larger dish... or http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv?rmalang=en_US


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Other way around. Nobody's interested so there's no coverage.


Well, this is from DirecTv's facebook page asking how many people will be watching:



> You and 1,020 others like this.


Looks like there are SOME people interested


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Watching the Nasa Channel's coverage and they don't have the aspect right. I've run through all of the various format options on my tv and HDDVR (Directv) and the right and left sides are being cut off. Overall, not a big deal. Still, wish they could get it right. 

And, by the way, here's a big thumbs up for space exploration!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the HD stream is fantastic.

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow!:joy:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great show.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Congrat to all participants !
That's something !
[Eating peanuts does really helped ]


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here you go. Congrats to NASA!!!

Apparently they had so many people trying to watch, both the Nasa and JPL websites crashed. Glad to see there is still interest.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Curiosity News Briefing coming ... not earlier than 11:15 pm PDT


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

While we are currently without a delivery vehicle for manned space flight Curiosity's successful entry and landing on Mars proves we still have what it takes. Nice job NASA!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Well, this is from DirecTv's facebook page asking how many people will be watching:
> 
> Looks like there are SOME people interested





> You and 1,020 others like this.


Out of how many million subscribers?

This 'search for ET' stuff should be privately funded.

Disband NASA, or at least or at least merge it with NWS for near-space and solar observation.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's not one of its goals. One goal is whether Mars has been able to support life in the past, but that's quite different.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/02/01/us/budget.html?hp

All of NASA is inside the general sciences box, in the lower right.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> One goal is whether Mars has been able to support life in the past,


Which is irrelevant.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it's a bit of a tangent. If you're analyzing the geology, you might as well run a few extra tests while you're there. The fact that dinosaurs existed on earth can be considered irrelevant to modern life (other than fossil fuels etc), but doesn't mean we shouldn't know about them.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Watched the HD stream last night. Exhilarating. Not like the Moon landing, of course (I'm too young to have witnessed that), but still very very special. Man, how I wish we would actually go back to the Moon and further outer space, including Mars. People, I mean, not robots. HBO's "From the Earth to the Moon" is one of my all-time favorite miniseries precisely because it's all about that wonder that was around that era of space exploration. I'm with Dr. Neil deGrasse Tyson, it's so sad no human has ever left low-Earth orbit in more than three decades. At least, there are some tentative plans for a manned mission to Mars in the 2030s, but we should at least get back to the Moon. That's the one and only thing I agree on with Gingrich


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes this is exactly the kind of thing we should be spending our money on! We need things that are going to inspire us to reach higher and try harder! Things that inspire people to want to learn about math, science and engineering, the more people we have with this sort of education the better off we'll all be. Seems to me we don't spend nearly enough for NASA! Way to go Curiousity! :goodjob::flag::icon_da:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Yes this is exactly the kind of thing we should be spending our money on!


I agree. Build spaceships instead of fighter jets. Just how many of those jets do we really need anyway? This isnt the 60's. No one is going to attack us with their army. If they attack us, its going to be viral, stealth, or terrorists. We need to get back to square one, and educate our kids to know more about life than cell phones and video games.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I agree. Build spaceships instead of fighter jets. Just how many of those jets do we really need anyway? This isnt the 60's. No one is going to attack us with their army. If they attack us, its going to be viral, stealth, or terrorists. We need to get back to square one, and educate our kids to know more about life than cell phones and video games.


Maybe we need to make the games harder to run. Back when I was a young kid, I actually had to learn memory management to play my games, editing the config.sys and autoexec.bat files etc to get more kilobytes of RAM back before the days of memmaker. Especially when I had only 384k of conventional. Or IRQ conflicts. I think sometimes it took a good 30 minutes to get things just right for it to run, and was quite educational. Not to say that there aren't other things to learn.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Instead of games being harder, they should be more realistic. Pay $40 for the game, plug it in or load it... Practice in the practice round. Then play the game. When you get shot the first time, the disc self destructs. Want to play again, go buy another copy.

Never understood the concept of getting killed, and then keep on playing.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been looking forward to this for months, and it's exciting that NASA was able to create this intricate landing method and pull it off!! Nothing can compete with manned spaceflight, but this was definitely cool!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Instead of games being harder, they should be more realistic. Pay $40 for the game, plug it in or load it... Practice in the practice round. Then play the game. When you get shot the first time, the disc self destructs. Want to play again, go buy another copy.
> 
> Never understood the concept of getting killed, and then keep on playing.


Games have their place. Everyone deserves some downtime on occasion. Sometimes I'll read a book, watch some tv or play a game. I know I wouldn't want to have one shot at a game and never be able to play it again without shelling out another $40. I know it's not reality.

It actually has been a useful skill for some people. Piloting a ROV uses a lot of gaming skills, though the lag is a bit extreme going back and forth to Mars.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It actually has been a useful skill for some people. Piloting a ROV uses a lot of gaming skills, though the lag is a bit extreme going back and forth to Mars.


14 minutes, if I heard correctly.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Instead of games being harder, they should be more realistic. Pay $40 for the game, plug it in or load it... Practice in the practice round. Then play the game. When you get shot the first time, the disc self destructs. Want to play again, go buy another copy.
> 
> Never understood the concept of getting killed, and then keep on playing.


Think of it as reincarnation.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

SayWhat?: The "search for ET" stuff IS privately funded. That's SETI (Search for Extra Terrestrial Intelligence) and I've been participating in it for quite a few years.

And "Disband NASA"? Without getting into the usual list of reasons for keeping it or pointing out how little it costs this country (ok, just one, compare the Going-To-Iraq budget with the Going-Into-Space budget), I'll just ask that you realize that no program has 100% public support. Your useless expenditure is someone else's investment.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Disband NASA?

1. NASA's entire budget is 0.48% of the federal budget. 
2. Actual cost of the Mars mission was $2.5 billion over 8 years, not $100 billion. That's a shade over $300 million a year.
3. We spend $300 million a day in Afghanistan.

Let's bring my my friends, cousins and their friends home and "get [our] asses to Mars" as they said in the original Total Recall. We'd have another Mars probe every 8 days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We need to start a bit smaller. A moon base. We should launch to Mars from the moon. Less fuel.

It's interesting that the cost of the Mars mission is basically the cost to replace one of the bridges in my area. It does need replaced, but interesting that for the same price, you can build something to go across the Ohio River, or go to Mars.


----------

